# M6 + 18-150



## josephandrews222 (Feb 27, 2018)

...the best zoom to have is the (only?!) one you have with you!

Pretty versatile lens.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 27, 2018)

Cool,

but isn't that fish a little bit too big for this bald sparrow eagle?

Frank


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 27, 2018)

That is one seriously stubborn eagle!


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 28, 2018)

That's a really nice crop and eye for spotting him!


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 29, 2018)

Great shots. I actually really like the EF-M 18-150 lens.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2018)

Not nearly long enough, the eagle is far too small . Tamron 18-400? Actually, I've looked at two copies and regretted not buying the first which was very good whereas the second was average and hence poor at 400mm.

(I hate emoticons, but if I don't use them occasionally some people don't realise I am joking and then start a fight.)


----------



## kelceyb (Mar 31, 2018)

Nice eye! I picked up the 18-150 used for ~$250 on ebay. Its nice to have in my bag but I find I don't usually keep it on camera when I'm out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2018)

kelceyb said:


> Nice eye! I picked up the 18-150 used for ~$250 on ebay. Its nice to have in my bag but I find I don't usually keep it on camera when I'm out.



I use the M11-22 more, but that lens plus the M6 and M18-150 are my current travel kit. Helps that they share the same filter size (although to be honest, I've not yet picked up a 55mm 10-stop ND, I just put my 82mm one in the outer pocket of the Mirrorless Mover 10, and handhold the filter in front of the lens).


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> kelceyb said:
> 
> 
> > Nice eye! I picked up the 18-150 used for ~$250 on ebay. Its nice to have in my bag but I find I don't usually keep it on camera when I'm out.
> ...



The 11-22mm is one great lens and stays on the M5. Wide enough for some creative work.

This shot was with the 11-22mm on the M5.



Bodie storm and tilted crappers 0814 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 8, 2018)

...a reason to make great use of the M platform is size-and-weight.

The EW-60F lens hood for the EF-M 18-150mm lens is, of course, plastic and oh-so-light.

But when properly attached to the 18-150 lens, the EW-60F lens hood adds a little over an inch to the length of the lens, and to the device.

I've been trying a lot of lens and body combinations recently, and for several days I was unable to locate the EW-60F lens hood.

Not to worry--dozens of shots sans hood, to my (corrected!) 20-15 vision, looked just fine...

Other than prevention of rarely-occurring lens flare and simple physical protection, does the presence of a lens hood on an EF-M 18-150mm lens accomplish much of anything?

Restating: the appeal of the M series, to me, is its compact profile. I found the hoodless 18-150mm lens, when mated to the M6, to fit a little better inside both of the bags that I use when out-and-about.


----------

